# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Is this test e 300mg real ????

## manblue

Hi guys , does this look legit ? test e 300 mg

Many thanks

----------


## Wonder_Juice

it doesnt look like a quality product... but it can be good.

----------


## Newcastle

Looks like a UGL. If you trust your source, should be fine.

----------


## butters4u

did they omit the "x" in expiration?

----------


## Darkness

Looks like cooking oil to me. Lable looks cheap too.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Looks like cooking oil to me. Lable looks cheap too.


you can look and tell cooking oil from real steroids ? 
Whats it matter what the label looks like? 
And this was over a year ago, i doubt he is still wondering

----------


## Bonedriven

LOL,good point.. Should know by now. Shame how they come and ask,ask,ask,but never want to talk to us in the long run..

----------


## Americanman10

doesnt look like the best looking product. but you could try it

----------


## curioususer

looks like they cant spell expiration lol....

----------


## MrJuice

How did the gear turn out? Was it bunk?

----------

